
Ask HN: Rails Resources? - methochris
The beginner-level stuff is bountiful but I am having trouble tracking down anything beyond the basics. Could anyone list&#x2F;link where do you go for more advanced how-to&#x27;s with Ruby on Rails and&#x2F;or some opensource projects that are readable and &quot;best practices&quot;-like?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
zedeks48K
GoRails - [https://gorails.com/](https://gorails.com/)

Upcase - [https://thoughtbot.com/upcase](https://thoughtbot.com/upcase)

DriftingRuby - [https://www.driftingruby.com/](https://www.driftingruby.com/)

RubyThursday - [https://rubythursday.com/](https://rubythursday.com/)

RubyGuides - [http://rubyguides.com/](http://rubyguides.com/)

Rubyland - [http://rubyland.news/](http://rubyland.news/)

------
afarrell
[http://rebuilding-rails.com/](http://rebuilding-rails.com/) by Noah Gibbs is
a nice resource if you find it helpful to understand things at a lower layer
of abstraction. It is particularly useful for giving you the background that
you can do something like replacing controllers with middlewares in order to
increase modularity/testability (see
[https://gocardless.com/blog/coach/](https://gocardless.com/blog/coach/)).

------
mtmail
There's a long list on [https://github.com/ekremkaraca/awesome-
rails](https://github.com/ekremkaraca/awesome-rails), the most "grown up" app
might be
[https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq](https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq)

[https://rubyweekly.com/](https://rubyweekly.com/) collects advanced articles,
conference summaries, new tools. I prefer it over blogs or individual
tutorials.

------
Sodaware
[https://gorails.com/](https://gorails.com/) has a ton of solid videos.

------
westonplatter0
Railscasts has been extremely helpful for me
([http://railscasts.com/);](http://railscasts.com/\);) and now all the content
is free!

~~~
methochris
any issues with the railscasts videos being so outdated? i can't imagine much
of the earlier stuff carries over

~~~
westonplatter0
FWIW, I used to reference rails 3 features all the time when doing rails 4
development.

Also, maybe this was just my learning needs ... I was helped by seeing how an
experienced rails dev handled business logic and UX features.

